# Ulysses Beautiful Choc golden/lab X in KY (possible newfie)



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Ulysses *
*Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]*

*Large







Adult







Male







Dog *


*More About Ulysses*


If you are interested in this pet please contact us soon. We take in approximately 5000 animals a year and a high kill shelter. If you are not local we can recommend several professional transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly. 
*My Contact Info*







Daviess County Animal Control
Owensboro, KY
270-685-8275


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ulysses*

Ulysses is one gorgeous boy!!

Hoping someone can email rescues. I won't be home tonight anymore
Ulysses would be thankful!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did anyone email rescues? Karen, do you know what rescues JoAnne may have contacted. I think her name is JoAnne. I was working on something else.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone think this dog may have Newfie in him? ArdeaGold are you out there?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need to do a search for all breed rescues in that area. I doubt Golden rescue will take him. That's a shame because I think he's gorgeous and obviously Golden/Choc Lab mix.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for ardeagold


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Does anyone think this dog may have Newfie in him? ArdeaGold are you out there?


I sort of thought Great Pyr--but could be Newfie.

He's on the Lab board too & I was waiting to see what attention he got there before trying rescues. ( I have very little luck emailing rescues).


----------

